# Side-Swiped Covered Hopper kitbash



## SNER (Sep 20, 2010)

Well, being I have been in the moving process, I haven't gotten a chance to work on the RS's or anything of that sort. But I finally got back to detailing. I decided I wanted to re-weather a covered hopper I had sitting around waiting for a new look. I stripped the weathering off (it was just Tempera Paint) and began a make over to make it a look alike Great Northern hopper I had seen in a photo. My finished product first looked like the first photos, but I then had an interesting idea. Make the car look like it had been sideswiped while on another railroad. I found a photo online then of a car that was sideswiped but only enough to leave clean steel and a few dents. The car could still be used without an immediate repairs. So out came the plumper torch and silver paint with rust. Here's the finished model.

Dave


----------



## fsfazekas (Feb 19, 2008)

That's an interesting look - I wouldn't have thought of trying something like that!


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

I like your Mercury (Hg) tag. 

The side swiped car looks great. When does it head to the RIP track?!


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

That is some very daring weathering! And it looks super! 
A real heavy duty car.


----------



## MikeK (Jan 3, 2008)

It certainly looks quite realistic and a novel approach for something I've not seen done on scale rolling stock before. Nice job!


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

Nice job and very creative.

In this condition it would look great all alone on a distant siding somewhere awaiting transfer, or even on a flat car with the trucks removed.


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

That's pretty cool Dave.....I like it!!! 

Chris


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

Nice job, very creative!


----------



## Mike O (Jan 2, 2008)

very creative idea and very well executed. The seeming multiple layers of paint/tagging is a great idea. 

Mike


----------

